# Sensores en bicicleta



## Jerkox (Oct 14, 2007)

Hola muy wenas! la pregunta q quería plantear es cuantos tipos de sensores se le ocurren para poner en una bicicleta? (no estática).Parece algo absurdo.pues claro velocidad movimiento aceleración. pero weno si se le ocurren alguno díganmelo.
Por otra parte conocen alguna pagina donde encontrar variedad de sensores? asi como tarjeta de adquisición  de datos y demás?

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 14, 2007)

Normalmente la velocidad se mide con un iman y un sensor que cuenta las vuelas de la rueda. Con eso se calculan deistancias y demas.
Mucho más que hacerle a una bicicleta no se me ocurre. . .
Si dices para que te interesa hacer esto y que quieres lograr quizas podremos agregar algo mas
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Puedes incluir un sensor de presion para el aire de las tripas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Velocidad relativa del viento.
Inclinacion lateral.
Inclinacion en el sentido de avance.
Fuerza aplicada a los pedales.
Asceleracion.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 15, 2007)

GPS
Cardiotacómetro (dedo medio en el manubrio)
Altímetro
Sonda Lamda (Nivel de oxígeno en el aire)
Termómetro
Brújula (ya lo dijo Fogonazo con el tema de inclinación)
Batería baja
Desplazamiento de los amortiguadores
Temperatura del disco de freno
Una alarma que me avise antes que se rompa la horquilla ¡Por favor!

Y ya que estamos:
Fecha y hora
Radio FM
MP3 de 1Gb
LEDs de giro y freno


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

carambale Nildref con eso la bici no andara ni con un motor a propulsion. jajajajaja


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 15, 2007)

¿Lo decís por el peso o por el consumo?
Pesados: Sensor de fuerza, GPS, batería de plomo, dínamo.
Alto consumo: GPS


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Por todo (pero fue hechando broma). esa bicicleta parecera a un laboratorio mas que una bici.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 15, 2007)

No te veo cruzando los Andes en bici ni para una travesía Mejico-Argentina entonces.
Me faltó otra cosa:
Nivel de agua (No vaya a ser que te quedes sin a mitad de la nada)


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡STOP!
Al creador del post: necesitas recolepcion y almacenamiento de datos de los sensores?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 15, 2007)

STOP!
Es un proyecto o algo que deveras le queire poner a su bicicleta?

Saludos


----------



## Jerkox (Oct 15, 2007)

Dios cuanto vuelco muxisimas gracias en serio no pensaba q iba a recibir tantas respuestas.
Pues les explico mi cometido es para un protyecto final de carrera y estoy de Erasmus en Irlanda para realizarlo (en ingles), mi tutor me a pedido q piense en sensores para la misma y tambien tiene que recogerse los datos. Me ha pedido que busque tambien si existen trabajos similares y tal. Buscar cual es el mejor sensor para esto, para lo otro.
Toda información que tengan se los agradeceria muxo.

Un saludo gente!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Creo que originalmente era un proyecto que bastante aceleradamente se fue al cuerno.

Para agregar:
Contador Geiger por si pasa por zonas con radioactividad, tal vez quiera visitar Chernobil.
Sonometro por si pasa la barrera del sonido y no se da cuenta.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 15, 2007)

Naaa 40 Km/h en llanura, ni cuesta abajo pasa la velocidad del sonido.
¿Existe algún sensor para lluvia ácida?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 15, 2007)

Un PHimetro con una latita anda joya. . . . Radar para misiles aire tierra seria util tambien. . . Por si entra a territorio hostil


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Nunca se sabe  (Aqui habria que poner musica de pelicula de misterio)

Lluvia acida no se
Pero un pluviometro es indispensable en una bicicleta, yo no salgo ni a la esquina sin el.
Y ya que estamos medidor de PH (Por lo de lluvia acida)


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 15, 2007)

Antes que te caiga un rayo se produce un viento que no me acuerdo como se llama. Eso se podría sensar y que te avise: "Huya, te está por caer un rayo"
Si sensa el rayo ya caído es información algo inútil en el momento, pero puede servir a efectos de la recolecion posterior.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

tendra que colocarle un inversor para alimetar ese poco de sensores.
PD: tas lejos nop.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Sensor de nivel de ionizacion (Rayos)

Para alimentar todo:

Minicentral nuclear ACME Mod.: DF-R 5466 B

La Mod.: DF-R 5466 A no da buen resultado


----------



## Jerkox (Oct 16, 2007)

Jajajaja, no si entiendo que mas que una bici va a ser un ordenador y que para moverse no se que coño va a necesitar.
Existe algun trabajo anterior parecido, es extraño lo se pero es lo que man mandao hacer.

Muxas gracias


----------



## granjeroverde (Feb 13, 2009)

frenos regenerativos puedes usar 1 freno de balata y dentro pones 1 motor c.c que a la vez funcione como freno regenerativo con imanes de neodimio y que al apretar el freno el iman se acerque a otros imanes con unas bobinas dentro y la energia la la guardas en para la radio gps la tele(ipod) o el aire acondicionado nose  si la quieres mas catatronica ponele 1 toldo para que sea convertible y usas el 1 motor pequeñito para darle firmeza que el punto de apoyo delantero este en la horquiya con 1 eje loco para manejar sin dramas tambien claro alarma con 1 sensor ir que desactive 1 seguro de ruedas y quieres mas le pones protecion antirobo electrificando las manillas del manurio con condensadores y los conectas al circuito de la alarma    jajaj esta genial para acercela a 1 niño como se divertiria  buena idea tambien sirenas musicales bocina y ruedas de entrenamiento retractiles (si es pequeño el niño )


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 13, 2009)

+1 por el freno regenerativo (¿Cómo no se me ocurrió a mí o a Fogonazo?)
+1 por la alarma
+1 por la electrificación (picana eléctrica) aunque acá en Argentina algunas personas se van a acordar de la represión, los derechos humanos (si, los chorros también tienen derechos) y van a poner el grito en el cielo solo por la picana.

Pero el freno regenerativo son 2 bobinas: 1 la cargas con una energía proporcional a la que queres sacar, y la otra es la que te entrega la energía generada. Es prácticamente un motor, es mas, vos decís que pones un motor, y ahí ya sería una motocicleta.
Ahora me imagino este sistema en las bicicletas fijas de los gimnasios: "¡Vamos chicas, con fuerza que falta solo 1 Kw/h para que les pueda prender el aire acondicionado!"


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 13, 2009)

Aca te subo algunas fotos de proyectos similares para los que dicen que no se puede andar jajaja.
Ahora hablando de cosas utiles... te recomiendo que busques algo de información sobre los sensores del MURATA BOY.
Media loca la idea de la bici con sensores   pero puede ser la partida de algo innovador como la 'Eko-Spinning', etc


----------



## santiago (Feb 13, 2009)

consultale a iron man jejeje

falta un dosificador automatico multiproteivitaminico para cuando te canses= 15 munutos en esa bicicleta

le falto decir inodoro, uno nunca sabe


----------



## granjeroverde (Feb 21, 2009)

sobre la bici si aun quieres hacerla quedaria linda en 1 pequeñita asi la muestras para que podamos hacerla para navidad para los sobrinos y nietos  y con adornos navideños para colgarla del arbol o ponerla abajo segun lo que pese 

YouTube - la bicicleta del futuro

miren el video el niño esta feliz con su bici


----------



## bond (Oct 12, 2011)

jerkox....sigues por aquí??


----------

